# Microsoft Security Bulletin for July 2015



## JMH3143 (Jun 18, 2012)

With thanks to *Corrine*,*"Security Garden"

*


> Microsoft released fourteen (14) bulletins. Four (4) bulletins are identified as Critical and the remaining ten (10) are rated Important in severity.
> 
> The updates address vulnerabilities in Microsoft Windows, Microsoft Office, Microsoft SQL Server, and Internet Explorer. Details about the CVEs can be found in the below-referenced TechNet Security Bulletin.
> 
> ...


Read more at Microsoft Security Bulletin Release for July, 2015 ~ Security Garden


----------

